# Mac-on-Stick



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm on Windows XP, and until I can scrounge money for a macbook, I'll be using that and Linux exclusively. :-( But I still want to play around with macs, and I found this on Portableapps.com:
http://www.nothickmanuals.info/doku.php/minivmac
It's a mac emulator that runs OS 7.x.x on Windows or Linux, and this particular tutorial is about how to run it on a pendrive.
I really cannot figure out, for the life of me, how to get this working. I think it might be because I can't extract the images from the smi. But if anyone here is kind and bored, and wanted to try and get a folder with a working mac-on-stick setup and send it to me, I'd be really really happy. :-D

Thanks a lot,
--Matt
(Who hates Windows and wants a Mac sooo much.)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

um, unless you were a user of the mac in 1989, and still have software from those days, this will really be useless to you. that and the user experience will be completely different than that of a new mac. oh, and unless you have a 128k mac or mac+ sitting around, unused, you legally can't have a rom to use, and that does put it out side of what we will help you with here.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

use DSL for a pendrive OS


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

um, that doesn't make any sence at all. dsl to most people means digital subscriber line, or highspeed internet over phone line. most have never heard of that linux distro. that and he's not tring to install a bootable os on a pendrive, but an emulator for what are called 'classic macs'.


----------



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not looking for a bootable OS (I do have DSL, but I prefer Puppy Linux), I just want to play around with the old mac system. I know that it's nothing like modern mac setup. And I'm not asking for a ROM, I have one of those, legally, I just need everything else set up. It's cool if you don't want to, just don't smush my mac-on-windows dreams. :-(


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

not here to smush dreams, but as a mod, i do have to keep order, and emulators are something not on our good list here for public help. most of us do have at least one kind we use, but without anyway of making sure its legit, we have decided not to publicly support emulators. but please do check your pm's.


----------

